# Apostrophes



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2003)

Bon, un sujet Littérature maintenant.
Vous lisez quoi en ce moment?

Pour ma part, en ce moment je me partage entre:
Le Messie de Dune de Franck Herbert 
La Face cachée du Monde de Pierre Péan et Philippe Cohen 
et j'ai commandé Hypérion de Dan Simmons (j'ai lu quelques mots là dessus sur un thread mac Gé et du coup j'ai eu envie de le lire pour voir)


----------



## barbarella (24 Mai 2003)

Trois hommes dans un bateau de Jérome K jérôme
Eloge de ma paresse du même auteur
Le riz et la mousson de Kamalaya Markandaya


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

"Le Festin Nu" de William Burroughs juste apres avoir fini "et l'âne vit l'ange" de Nick cave (oui oui celui des Bad Seeds) qui est tres bien (un peu dans la meme veine que la "conjuration des imbéciles" de John K. Tool)


----------



## Niconemo (24 Mai 2003)

Pas très original : Le retour du Roi (le 3e tome du Seigneur des Anneaux) mais en anglais.

(Ça fait longtemps que j'ai dévoré les 7 tomes de Dunes)

Hypérion, ça donne quoi ?


----------



## anntraxh (24 Mai 2003)

Hypérion, j'ai adoré ...superbe !!!
je le conseille vivement ...quatre tomes , "Hypérion" (1 et 2) et "la chute d'Hypérion"  (1 et  2) 
du très grand Dan Simmons ...


----------



## Niconemo (25 Mai 2003)

Je note. Je suis un indécrottable de la bonne SF.


----------



## Niconemo (25 Mai 2003)

Au fait, en BD je viens de me racheter la trilogie Nikopol de Bilal. Dire que j'ai vendu l'édition originale de _La foire aux immortels_ pendant les vaches maigres ! ... _La femme piège_ est maintenant adaptée pour le cinéma, je me demande si c'est une bonne idée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Après je me repaye _Exterminateur 17_, un bijoux de la BD à connaître absolument. Scénario de Jean Pierre Dionnet.


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2003)

Mets ton doigt où j'ai mon doigt - San Antonio


----------



## FEELGOOD (25 Mai 2003)

Remouille moi la compresse - SanAntonio


----------



## bonpat (25 Mai 2003)

- Évaluation des sociétés et de leurs titres - de Hirigoyen &amp; Degos
- Licenciement pour motif économique - Hubert Flichy
- Les nouvelles allocations chômage - Hors série de Rebondir
- Larousse Médical
- Le sacrement des malades - Mgr Albert Rouet


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * - Évaluation des sociétés et de leurs titres - de Hirigoyen &amp; Degos
- Licenciement pour motif économique - Hubert Flichy
- Les nouvelles allocations chômage - Hors série de Rebondir
- Larousse Médical
- Le sacrement des malades - Mgr Albert Rouet   * 

[/QUOTE]

t'as pas plus gai ?


----------



## bonpat (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

t'as pas plus gai ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Éventuellement plus gay


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2003)

je savais pas que les Village People donnaient aussi dans la littérature


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Mets ton doigt où j'ai mon doigt - San Antonio  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FEELGOOD:</font><hr /> * Remouille moi la compresse - SanAntonio   * 

[/QUOTE]

Lache-le il tiendra tout seul  San A


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2003)

Bouge ton pied que je vois la mer - San Antonio

Morpion Circus - Baudelaire


----------



## bonpat (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Bouge ton pied que je vois la mer - San Antonio
* 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens, tiens ! Ca me rappelle un chat et un tableau.


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tiens, tiens ! Ca me rappelle un chat et un tableau.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as trouvé la réponse au fait ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * - Évaluation des sociétés et de leurs titres - de Hirigoyen &amp; Degos
- Licenciement pour motif économique - Hubert Flichy
- Les nouvelles allocations chômage - Hors série de Rebondir
- Larousse Médical
- Le sacrement des malades - Mgr Albert Rouet   * 

[/QUOTE]
t'as des problèmles de boulot ou c'est juste pour te documenter?


----------



## DocteurLove (25 Mai 2003)

Peut être est ce juste pour se faire remarquer ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocteurLove:</font><hr /> * Peut être est ce juste pour se faire remarquer ???   * 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être parce qu'il bosse dans la branche ...


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Peut-être parce qu'il bosse dans la branche ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est bûcheron ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Il est bûcheron ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non ce n'est pas la bonne définition Krystof !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2003)

*La pitié dangereuse* de Stefan Zweig


----------



## bonpat (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
t'as des problèmles de boulot ou c'est juste pour te documenter?  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'était pour faire de l'humour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocteurLove:</font><hr /> * Peut être est ce juste pour se faire remarquer ???   * 

[/QUOTE]
Peut-être que quand tu lis un livre tu te fais remarquer...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Peut-être parce qu'il bosse dans la branche ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je travaille sur les marchés d'options sur taux d'intérêt


----------



## bonpat (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * La pitié dangereuse de Stefan Zweig   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca se lit sans fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non ! pas sans toi Finn !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Ca se lit sans fin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non ! pas sans toi Finn !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]













 Le pire c'est que je l'ai vraiment lu comme çà au départ : Ca se lit sans finn !! hihihi !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Je travaille sur les marchés d'options sur taux d'intérêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et ça consiste en quoi?


----------



## Fulvio (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * "Le Festin Nu" de William Burroughs juste apres avoir fini "et l'âne vit l'ange" de Nick cave (oui oui celui des Bad Seeds) qui est tres bien (un peu dans la meme veine que la "conjuration des imbéciles" de John K. Tool)  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Et l'Ane vit l'ange", la sordide mésaventure d'Euchrid Euchrow, terrible, probablement le livre le plus noir que j'ai pu lire. Je le conseille néanmoins, à lire en écoutant l'album the First born is dead en boucle, les amateurs de l'Australien bigôt-dépravé remarqueront d'ailleurs les similitudes de thème entre le livre et Tupelo, la chanson d'ouverture de cet album.
Jpmiss, si tu veux un autre excellent bouquin de rocker, lis donc La Route du sang de Théo Hakola. Amour, guerre d'Espagne, lutte sociale dans les Etats-Unis d'avant la crise, souvenirs et regrets d'un témoin, très beau.

Pour ma part, je lis Les Machines à différences de William Gibson et Brucs Sterling, deux auteurs du mouvement cyberpunk, qui imagine une uchronie où le XIXe siècle aurait connu l'informatique. Après ça, j'entamerais Marelle, de Julio Cortazar, un écrivain que j'adore découvrir.


----------



## Nephou (26 Mai 2003)

petite intervention comme ça pour le/a(s) lectteur(s)/trice(s) d'Hypérion : ne pas oublier de lire la fin... : Endymion et l'Éveil d'Endymion (espère ortho. correcte mais doute sérieusement)

voilà voilà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * petite intervention comme ça pour le/a(s) lectteur(s)/trice(s) d'Hypérion : ne pas oublier de lire la fin... : Endymion et l'Éveil d'Endymion (espère ortho. correcte mais doute sérieusement)
* 

[/QUOTE]
...moi, j'en ai un peu marre d'Hyperion...


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...moi, j'en ai un peu marre d'Hyperion... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh ! la jolie interface !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu travailles là dessus Big ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 
Oh ! la jolie interface !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu travailles là dessus Big ? * 

[/QUOTE]
...ouais ! (entre autre) ... tu comprendras que j'ai du mérite de garder ma bonne humeur...


----------



## Niconemo (26 Mai 2003)

Toutes mes condoléances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bravo pour la bonne humeur.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Et ça consiste en quoi?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Les options sur taux d'intérêt à terme sont des contrats financiers qui te permettent de choisir pendant une période d'emprunter ou pas sur des taux longs (2, 5 ou 10 ans à un taux fixe) ou court (1, 3 mois à un taux variable) à un taux fixé d'avance et ce dans un temps donné (1, 3, 6 mois).
Mon métier consiste à rapprocher les acheteurs et les vendeurs de ces contrats sur les marchés de taux européen, suisse, anglais, japonais et américain.


----------



## bonpat (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Hé-ben !
Heu... Hé-ben !!
Ouille aïe aïe...








C'est à dire que... heu : il en faut, hein, des mecs comme toi, mais heu...
Hé-ben !



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas sûr du tout que cela soit très utile.
On ne fait pas toujours un métier en rapport avec ses convictions, ses valeurs morales, ses idées...
Ce serait trop facile


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
On ne fait pas toujours un métier en rapport avec ses convictions, ses valeurs morales, ses idées...
Ce serait trop facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
OK à 100 % avec toi Bonpat !!!
Moi, depuis mon plus jeune âge, je rêvais d'être instit - pas prof, seulement instit ! - encore maintenant, je suis convaincu que c'était ma vocation et que j'étais fait pour ça !
La vie en a décidé autrement ... bien ou mal, je n'en sais rien ... mais j'ai toujours une pointe de regret qui me titille...!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 
Pendant qu'il est encore temps (l'âge du Christ© !)
Alors je suis parti machette en avant pour défricher les pistes possibles...
Et j'aperçois de la lumière au fond de la jungle...
* 

[/QUOTE]
...pour toi, tout est encore possible !
...pour moi, je crains qu'il ne soit un peu tard pour jouer les explorateurs dans l'humidité et les dangers d'une jungle féroce parsemée de fringants crocos en costumes 3 pièces et aux dents acérées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ma démarche est devenu plus lente, mes crocs sont émoussés et les prédateurs sont nombreux !
...je ne crois pas que j'arriverais à y faire 100 mètres sans me faire goinfrer...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, c'est la vie ...


----------



## Ruban (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...pour toi, tout est encore possible !
...pour moi, je crains qu'il ne soit un peu tard pour jouer les explorateurs dans l'humidité et les dangers d'une jungle féroce parsemée de fringants crocos en costumes 3 pièces et aux dents acérées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...ma démarche est devenu plus lente, mes crocs sont émoussés et les prédateurs sont nombreux !
...je ne crois pas que j'arriverais à y faire 100 mètres sans me faire goinfrer...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon, c'est la vie ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et, ben, on s'amuse bien ici. C'est la grosse rigolade


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * 
Et, ben, on s'amuse bien ici. C'est la grosse rigolade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Excuse-moi Ruban ! ... un petit coup de spleen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais heureusement ça ne dure jamais longtemps...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Excuse-moi Ruban ! ... un petit coup de spleen ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais heureusement ça ne dure jamais longtemps...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est quoi ça, Thebig??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Tu arrives tout juste au début de tes vingt plus belles années (10 ça fait mesquin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Penses à toutes les choses que ton expérience va te permettre ENFIN d'apprécier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a 30 ans, tu appréciais un tabouret, aujourd'hui c'est si bon un canapé! (je n'ai pas dit un chaise Louis XIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Hauts les coeurs jeune homme... et pardonnes-leur: ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils écrivent...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 
Penses à toutes les choses que ton expérience va te permettre ENFIN d'apprécier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci pour ton soutien, Vieux Râleur !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - (j'ai bien fait de t'accueillir dans ma tranche, on va pouvoir s'épauler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
En fait, on est comme des vieilles Rolls : on va moins vite qu'une Clio 16 soupapes, mais on tient sur la durée (ou la durite pour les mécanos confirmés...)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et en plus, le rembourrage est bien confortable... Arf !!!


----------



## KARL40 (27 Mai 2003)

Je confirme que l'on ne fait pas toujours ce que petit on espérait. Mais déjà, faire quelque chose est une chance quelque part. 
Je n'ai pas encore trouvé ce "quelque part" mais je ne désespère pas !

Pour en revenir aux livres, avis aux amateurs d'histoire rock'n'rollienne. Je viens de finir "England's dreaming" de Jon Savage. Ou l'histoire des SEX PISTOLS et du mouvement punk en Angleterre. Ca fourmille de détails, d'anecdotes et très instructif en plus.

Tout cela me rappelle un vieux thread d'APPLEPIE quand même


----------



## bonpat (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Je confirme que l'on ne fait pas toujours ce que petit on espérait.* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne te parle même pas de quand j'étais petit. Mais même en sortant de l'école je ne voulais pas du tout faire ce que je fais...
La chose qui me passionnait c'était les télécommunications par satelite, et tout ce qui concerne le traitement du signal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais bon j'ai du travailler plus vite que prévu... et puis après avec des enfants on ne prend plus beaucoup de risques


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Mais déjà, faire quelque chose est une chance quelque part. 
Je n'ai pas encore trouvé ce "quelque part" mais je ne désespère pas !   * 

[/QUOTE]
Où en es-tu ? Tu voulais ou voudrais faire quoi ?


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Où en es-tu ? Tu voulais ou voudrais faire quoi ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je "rêvais" de travailler dans un domaine proche de la musique : que ce soit dans un studio ou dans une maison de disque (ou alors "rock star"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Les études et les relations n'ont pas suivi ce chemin : c'est un peu cuit maintenant ...
Mais cela ne m'empêche pas de m'y intéresser en tant que hobby (c'est même plus que du hobby mais bon). Et je conserve mon "boulot alimentaire" pour entretenir cette passion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

Mais je crois que l'on s'éloigne du sujet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 
Mais je crois que l'on s'éloigne du sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
...je crois au contraire que c'est un excellent sujet ! Peut-être pourrions-nous ouvrir un autre thread pour l'héberger ???


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...je crois au contraire que c'est un excellent sujet ! Peut-être pourrions-nous ouvrir un autre thread pour l'héberger ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, cela pourrait être très .... émouvant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le thread des illusions perdues ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

On ne fait pas toujours un métier en rapport avec ses convictions, ses valeurs morales, ses idées...
Ce serait trop facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je voulais etre veterinaire... C'est pas toujours tres éloigné de ce que je fais


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais quoi, sans indscrétion ? (Ca reste entre nous...)



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ecrit dans ma signature


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

J'ai eu peur, je croyais que tu étais proctologue.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'ai eu peur, je croyais que tu étais proctologue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah justement ! Pourquoi crois tu qu'il es anesthésiste ? Il y a certains avantages ...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'ai eu peur, je croyais que tu étais proctologue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tourne toi tu verras bien


----------



## Fulvio (28 Mai 2003)

Quand j'étais môme, j'étais fasciné par les dinosaures et je voulais faire paléontologue. Mais un jour, on m'a offert une Nintendo, et j'ai changé de vocation : informaticien !
Et je regrette pas ! Pensez donc, je pourrais être en train de cramer sous le soleil du désert de Gobi à brosser une rotule d'hadrosaure, alors que là, je me fend la pêche à débugger un programme de flicage de routier sous Windows CE, bien visser à ma chaise, dans mon tout petit bureau avec vu imprenable sur le HLM d'en face. ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Et merde...


----------



## Fulvio (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Je "rêvais" de travailler dans un domaine proche de la musique : que ce soit dans un studio ou dans une maison de disque (ou alors "rock star"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Les études et les relations n'ont pas suivi ce chemin : c'est un peu cuit maintenant ...
Mais cela ne m'empêche pas de m'y intéresser en tant que hobby (c'est même plus que du hobby mais bon). Et je conserve mon "boulot alimentaire" pour entretenir cette passion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

Mais je crois que l'on s'éloigne du sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh eh, je connais ça aussi... mais le rock est venu trop tard après les dinosaures et la nintendo.


----------



## Fulvio (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je voulais etre veterinaire... C'est pas toujours tres éloigné de ce que je fais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Veto, le rêve d'une cousine... qui s'y accroche, et qui y croit si fort que nous aussi on y croit. Faut dire qu'elle est vaillante, à tel point qu'elle est partit faire ses études en belgique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * 

Eh eh, je connais ça aussi... mais le rock est venu trop tard après les dinosaures et la nintendo.  * 

[/QUOTE]

si j'osais je dirais bien que les 3 ont disparu !!


----------



## Fulvio (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

si j'osais je dirais bien que les 3 ont disparu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais t'oseras pas


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Tourne toi tu verras bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je préfère être endormi avant.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Je préfère être endormi avant.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est préférable en effet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ZIP


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

Ouai, bah finalement, je crois que même sans anesthésie, j'aurais rien senti.


----------



## iMax (28 Mai 2003)

Moi je lis du Baudelaire en ce moment: les fleurs du mal


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
si j'osais je dirais bien que les 3 ont disparu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Si j'osais polémiquer, je dirais que les dinosaures sont toujours là et bien là, à regarder les moutons d'en bas... Et les T-Rex dépiècent toujours les mammouths pour en tirer leur meilleur profit... 
Par conséquent le rock a toujours de beaux jours devant lui !!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ouai, bah finalement, je crois que même sans anesthésie, j'aurais rien senti.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

L'habitude sans doute...


----------



## krystof (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

L'habitude sans doute...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non. Disons que je ne supporte pas la médiocrité.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Non. Disons que je ne supporte pas la médiocrité.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

De toutes facons t'es pas mon genre


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Effectivement, cela pourrait être très .... émouvant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le thread des illusions perdues ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi j'ai été longtemps ce que je voulais être. Si on me permettait de l'être je le serais encore, mais finalement je fais autre chose. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit des "illusions perdues"...
Quoique...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr /> * 
Moi j'ai été longtemps ce que je voulais être. Si on me permettait de l'être je le serais encore, mais finalement je fais autre chose. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit des "illusions perdues"...
Quoique...  * 

[/QUOTE]

N'ajoute rien, on a tous compris


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

N'ajoute rien, on a tous compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Bravo. Alors, que faisais-je?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

Tiens j'y repense: Jean-Claude Izzo qui nous a quitté prémturément il y'a environ 2 ans est a l'origine d'un pur chef d'oeuvre: les marins perdus. Une histoire de destins qui se croisent avec la Méditerrannée (pas celle de Palavas ou de la Grande Motte) pour personnage principal
Sa trilogie de romans noir est egalement tout a fait excellente! 
Respect


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Roberto Vendez:</font><hr /> * Ouais... J'ai pas franchement accroché sur "Total Khéops"... * 

[/QUOTE]

Le bouquin ou le film?

Essaye quand meme les marins perdus. C'est assez différent (c'est pas du polar)


----------



## melmor (28 Août 2003)

Je voulais juste remercier Roberto pour ses conseils avisés : Mendoza est un très bon auteur avec des productions très différentes les unes des autres...
une petite préférence pour le moment pour L'Artiste de ces dames...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2003)

Votre avis sur "La face cachée du Monde"?


----------



## melmor (28 Août 2003)

nan, pas encore...
j'ai lu dans l'ordre : La ville des prodiges, L'artiste de ces dames, L'ile enchantée et .... j'ai oublié le titre... mais je compte bien tous les lire !


----------



## bonpat (28 Août 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> DANS MES BRAS !!!
> (heeuu... t'es une fille ??)





			
				melmor a dit:
			
		

> nan, pas encore...
> !


----------



## PetIrix (28 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

>














Je m'disais aissi, c'est curieux que tu aparaisses dans un thread comme celui ci!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je m'disais aissi, c'est curieux que tu aparaisses dans un thread comme celui ci!!!



détrompe toi : bonpat est quelqu'un de très littéraire (assez performant également dans les sondages, ce n'est pas l'un de mes fils spirituels pour rien non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) mais surtout très *énigmatique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

